
Dan Boneh's Crypto II Course Starts Jan. 11 - calvins
https://www.coursera.org/course/crypto2
======
calvins
Pushed back for another six months yet again. So much for the idea somebody
here put forth that it always gets cancelled in the middle of the previous
month if it's going to get cancelled. This time it's four days before it would
have started.

------
calvins
I know there are quite a few readers of HN that have been waiting for Crypto
II for a while, so consider this a public service announcement.

